# Divided 10 gal for two male bettas? Will it really work?



## melissasroja (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a male betta in a 5 gallon tank. I also have an empty 10 gallon tank and was thinking about getting another male betta and dividing the tank in half. Wont they be able to see one another and try to fight though? I dont want to do it and have them both get exhausted and drop dead on me. Thanks.

Melissa


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You'd want on opaque divider so they couldn't see each other. A solid divider really makes 2 little tank that you have to filter separately.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Most people use colored plactic canvas for a divider. Works great.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

to many times have i seen people keep them in containers next to eachother and they just sit and run into the side alllll day long its kinda sad.


----------

